
Ask HN: Entrepreneurs, what productivity/organization system works best for you? - arikr
e.g. for me I review my notes every Friday, I create a list of the important things to possibly do, then I group them by category and have a misc category, then I schedule time on my calendar for the next week according to those categories. and I also refresh&#x2F;update my note inboxes each week.<p>Having my tasks&#x2F;scheduling out tasks and work types has been game changing for me. I&#x27;ve been doing it for 12+ months now.<p>What about you? What do you do and if you&#x27;ve tried multiple which one worked best?<p>And how long has your current system been consistently working for you?
======
enz
As for the to-do part, I use a personal kanban implemented with Trello. It's
simple, even primitive, but it has been working great so far.

To organize my meetings, my events, I use a CalDAV compatible service
(FastMail) which is synchronized with my smartphone.

I work as an independent consultant, and I don't make the distinction between
my "personal" time and my "professional" time. So, I use the same calendar for
all my stuff.

------
feedsbrain
The same thing for me but additionally I use Google Calendar and sync all of
my todo and schedule there.

